# ipod touch. usage pda ?



## mattthieu (6 Septembre 2007)

bonsoir,


je pense qu'il serait intéressant d'avoir des infos sérieuses sur les fonctions non-ipod de ce nouvel ipod, qui peut, j'espère, servir de PDA...

je me pose donc quelques questions :

- l'utilisation d'iCal est-elle aussi complète que sur un mac? peut-on s'abonner à des calendriers distants (les fichies .ics) ?
- la carnet d'adresse, peut-on encoder de nouvelles adresses ? importer depuis des fichiers ?
- peut on lire les pdf ?
- peut-on sauvegarder des pages internet pour une consultation offline ?

et je pense en avoir encore beaucoup d'autres... 
en gros, allons-nous abandonner nos vieux palm (par exemple) au profit de ce nouvel ipod ?

qu'en pensez-vous ? vous avez des infos ?


----------



## CBi (7 Septembre 2007)

Le point important, c'est aussi le clavier = utilisable seulement sur certaines apps (Safari,...) ou aussi pour entrer de nouveaux rendez-vous dans iCal par exemple ?

Si oui, il ne manquerait plus qu'un &#233;mulateur pour applications Palm et &#231;a serait parfait !


----------



## mattthieu (7 Septembre 2007)

on ne sait pratiquement rien des mini applications qu'il contient. vivement les premiers tests...


----------



## shyriu (7 Septembre 2007)

dans la mesure ou le navigateur web : Safari supporte a priori les meme choses que l'iphone, on doit pouvoir utiliser les outils AJAX comme ceux de google, meme si c'est chaintdavoir besoin dun hotspot pour etre productif ...
il semblerait que l'OS soit le meme entre Iphone et Ipod touch donc on devrait avoir la possibilite dinstaller les memes applis que sur l'iphone (quand ce sera possible legalement). idem pour les "widgets"


----------



## CBi (7 Septembre 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> meme si c'est chiant d'avoir besoin dun hotspot pour etre productif ...



Le Wimax, c'est pour très bientôt, non ?


----------



## Dramis (7 Septembre 2007)

Il lui manque un client email...


----------



## shyriu (7 Septembre 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Le Wimax, c'est pour très bientôt, non ?


oui mais pas sur que l'ipod touch soit compatible a lheure ou on parle  



Dramis a dit:


> Il lui manque un client email...


*si *on peut installer des applis dessus 
*ET *si lOS est vraiment le meme que sur l'Iphone
*alors *no problemo a priori, ce probleme sera regle


----------



## CBi (7 Septembre 2007)

Dramis a dit:


> Il lui manque un client email...



Il y a peu d'applis de base qui n'aient pas leur &#233;quivalent en ligne = google apps, piknic, netvibes,... Donc &#224; partir de Safari, on peut d&#233;j&#224; et on pourra faire bien des choses  

Ce nouvel ipod pourrait donc bien justifier la logique des applications on-line = iPod touch, successeur de Newton ?


----------



## shyriu (7 Septembre 2007)

on dirait quon a boen la possibilite de creer des contacts sur l'ipod touch!!!!
jai trouve cette petite info plaisante sur *playlist mag*  
aucune mention pour le calendrier
c'est un article comparant Iphone/ipod touch ! 
bonne lecture !


----------



## mattthieu (7 Septembre 2007)

article intéressant. 

on y apprend que l'ipod touch n'a pas d'application de notes, contrairement à l'iphone. c'est assez étrange, sachant que déjà les premiers ipods avaient un dossier de notes consultables, la moindre des choses avec ce modèle serait de les avoir aussi, et éditables même.


pour le carnet d'adresses, il a l'air bien, pas un mot sur le calendrier


----------



## etoile80 (8 Septembre 2007)

je n'adh&#232;re pas du tout au discours de job, si vous avez besoin d'applications passez par Safari..
Certes Safari est le meilleur navigateur web mobile, ca reste quand meme infiniment + merdique que naviguer sur le web sur un bon vieux Mac...
utiliser les outils google ajax me semblerait tr&#232;s tr&#232;s peu productif sur un iphone..

A mon avis Apple est en train de d&#233;velopper ces applis, &#224; terme ils veulent concurrencer les pdas et autres blackberry..

ce produit n'est pas mature... attendez 1 an et l'iphone (et ipod touch s'il existe tjrs) sera une tuerie..
Pour l'instant ce n'est pas un pda, c'est un gadget pour faire son k&#233;k&#233;..


----------



## Dramis (8 Septembre 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Il y a peu d'applis de base qui n'aient pas leur équivalent en ligne = google apps, piknic, netvibes,... Donc à partir de Safari, on peut déjà et on pourra faire bien des choses



Mais il faut être près d'une borne wifi, avec un client mail tu peux composer les messages et les envoyer lorsque c'est possible.


----------



## mattthieu (8 Septembre 2007)

peut être que certaines choses seraient possibles avec google gears ?

comme apple collabore déjà avec google pour google maps, peut être vont-ils intégrer google gearsà safari (normal et mobile)


----------



## CBi (8 Septembre 2007)

Dramis a dit:


> Mais il faut être près d'une borne wifi, avec un client mail tu peux composer les messages et les envoyer lorsque c'est possible.



C'est vrai, mais sur ce point Apple n'a-t-il pas juste un temps d'avance ? Demain, on peut imaginer des bornes Wifi non seulement dans tous les Starbucks, mais aussi un peu partout ailleurs (dans les grands centres urbains).

Après tout, quand l'ibook est sorti, il la seule borne wifi à laquelle le relier (et je ne parle pas de Triffouillis les Oies, j'habitais alors à Tokyo) était celle que j'avais chez moi...


----------



## mattthieu (8 Septembre 2007)

il y a de plus en plus de bornes wifi en ville, mai elles sont de plus en plus protégées... ici à bruxelles les bornes en accès libre ne sont pas courantes, je pense que paris par contre commence à bien se développer sur ce point.

et le problème serait surtout quand on n'est pas en ville, ce qui peut arriver à certains d'entre nous quand même


----------



## CBi (8 Septembre 2007)

Ce qui se développe le plus n'est pas vraiment l'accès libre, mais d'accès par abonnement: ici, à Séoul, on est pratiquement partout à portée d'une borne du réseau Nespot... 

Malheureusement, pas sûr de pouvoir y connecter le ipod touch = il faut pouvoir enregistrer le numéro MAC de la machine lors de l'abonnement.. Cette petite bête dispose-t-elle de sa propre adresse Mac et l'utilisateur peut-il la connaître ?


----------



## raphpascual (8 Septembre 2007)

Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; la premi&#232;re question, c'est non. 
L' iPhone est un t&#233;l&#233;phone au design tres r&#233;ussi mais qui ne propose pas toutes les fonctions d'un PDA.


----------



## mattthieu (9 Septembre 2007)

on pourra certainement connaitre son adresse mac. 
au pire en passant par un routeur qui connecte tout les ordis et périphérique qui se connectent (liste des adresses mac dans les logs)


----------



## mattthieu (11 Septembre 2007)

pas d'insertion de contacts dans ical de l'ipod touch! 

décidément, trop de différences avec l'iphone, autant acheter ce dernier même si on ne peut utiliser la fonction téléphone, la différence de prix ne justifie pas autant de retrait du côté applications.


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Septembre 2007)

mattthieu a dit:


> pas d'insertion de contacts dans ical de l'ipod touch!
> 
> d&#233;cid&#233;ment, trop de diff&#233;rences avec l'iphone, autant acheter ce dernier m&#234;me si on ne peut utiliser la fonction t&#233;l&#233;phone, la diff&#233;rence de prix ne justifie pas autant de retrait du c&#244;t&#233; applications.



Ces r&#233;actions me laissent perplexe.
Ces appareils n'ont rien &#224; voir et couvrent des besoins tr&#232;s diff&#233;rents : l'un est un t&#233;l&#233;phone, pour certains un pda, l'autre un iPod vid&#233;o, donc un appareil destin&#233; &#224; &#233;couter de la musique et regarder des vid&#233;os (et en aucun cas un pda, m&#234;me si &#231;a semble dur &#224; comprendre pour certains). 
Rien ne dit d'ailleurs que l'iPhone a des qualit&#233;s audio identiques &#224; celle de l'iPod touch ; il faut m&#234;me esp&#233;rer que ce n'est pas le cas si on lit les retours d'utilisateurs &#224; ce propos (la qualit&#233; m&#233;diocre du son m&#234;me au casque de l'iPhone a d'ailleurs d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; abord&#233;e plus haut dans ce fil).
C'est quand m&#234;me un peu le monde &#224; l'envers : on reproche &#224; l'iPod touch de ne pas pouvoir modifier les &#233;v&#233;nements calendrier, de ne pas avoir de client mail, alors que l'utilit&#233; m&#234;me d'un calendrier est discutable sur un appareil destin&#233; &#224; &#233;couter de la musique. 
Par contre 16 Go de m&#233;moire, tout le monde ou presque, n'y voit rien &#224; redire alors que, honn&#234;tement, pour stocker de la musique et des vid&#233;os en quantit&#233; suffisante pour avoir en permanence le choix de ses humeurs, c'est un peu l&#233;ger, surtout en utilisation ultra nomade (vacances, d&#233;placements...), avec peu de possibilit&#233;s de se "recharger".


----------



## mattthieu (11 Septembre 2007)

peut être que certains aimeraient avoir moins d'appareils en poche, un peu plus de tout en un

peut être que certains pensent qu'il ne faudrait pas grand chose de plus, juste quelques bridages en moins, pour en faire pile ce qu'ils cherchent


désolé de te laisser perplexe


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Septembre 2007)

Ben oui, c'est un iPod, pas un pda. Toutes les supputations du monde, les cris effarouchés n'y changeront rien.
Quand tu achètes une voiture avec la clim tu n'engueule pas le vendeur parce qu'elle ne fait pas camion frigorifique, même si tu as toujours rêvé d'un camion frigorifique.


----------



## mattthieu (11 Septembre 2007)

il me semble que ce n'est pas grand chose qui manque, et la comparaison ne tient pas. mais je n'engueule pas apple, je dis juste que l'ipod touch n'est pas pour moi, l'iphone fait plus pour à peine plus cher, et ce n'est pas un pda non plus à la base


----------



## CBi (12 Septembre 2007)

Moi de même.
J'ai un ipod pour mes loisirs, mais j'ai aussi acheté à peu près en même temps un Palm qui pour 100$ autorise la prise de notes à l'écran, la prise de rendez-vous synchronisée avec mon Mac, la lecture et la génération de documents Power Point, Excel, et Word, le visionnage de vidéos et l'écoute de musique... 

Bref, l'outil presque parfait... que j'aurais bien remplacé par le nouvel ipod si il avait offert les mêmes fonctions. On aurait pu aussi imaginer une association astucieuse avec .Mac qui m'aurait probablement fait craquer pour ce service de Apple...

Rien de tout cela. Tant pis, on ne va pas en faire une histoire. Je garde mon Palm et mon vieil iPod.


----------



## bunydroo (6 Novembre 2007)

J'ai lu tous vos messages et j'ai bien noté que l'Ipod Touch ne pouvait pas se substituer à un PDA. 
Alors quel PDA me conseilleriez-vous ?
Celui que tu décris, CBi, me semble très intéressant.
@+​


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Novembre 2007)

Hello!
Sur les forums de iGeneration, tu trouveras le moyen de "débloquer" l'iPod Touch, afin de pouvoir y installer toutes les applications nécessaires pour l'utiliser comme un PDA.
Attention, cette manipulation fait sauter la garantie


----------



## CBi (7 Novembre 2007)

bunydroo a dit:


> J'ai lu tous vos messages et j'ai bien noté que l'Ipod Touch ne pouvait pas se substituer à un PDA.
> Alors quel PDA me conseilleriez-vous ?
> Celui que tu décris, CBi, me semble très intéressant.
> @+​



A vrai dire, cela dépend beaucoup de l'utilisation que l'on a de son PDA" Pour moi =
(1) un agenda que j'ai dans la poche et où je note des RV sans avoir à utiliser un clavier. 
(2) un mémento avec le plan du métro, un convertisseur de devises,...
(3) un livre électronique dans lequel j'ai constamment 3 ou 4 romans installés
(4) un bloc-note
(5) un memo de fichiers Word, Excel ou Powerpoint
(5) des jeux électroniques
(6) un outil pour écouter de la musique et regarder des photos (voire de petits films)

Aujourd'hui, l'ipod touch, qui est une machine fantastique, ne me permet pas de faire les taches (1) à (5), en particulier parce qu'il ne permet pas d'entrer des RV dans iCal ou de télécharger des fichiers.

Je continue donc d'utiliser un Palm Tungsteen E, que j'ai acheté aux USA pour 99$ et qui permet de faire tout ce qui est indiqué ci-dessus, et évidemment se synchronise avec un mac. Ses fonctionnalités sont équivalentes, dans la gamme actuelle, au Palm Z22, mais son format est celui du Tungsteen E2, un peu plus cher mais à mon avis meilleur choix aujourd'hui.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Novembre 2007)

Salut,
Tu peux maintenant inscrire dans iCal des nouveaux rendez-vous. Il &#233;galement possible de t&#233;l&#233;charger des applications pour lire les docs Word,... des jeux; installer Mail,......
Mais &#233;videmment en le d&#233;bloquant (Cf explications dans le lien que j'ai donn&#233; plus haut).

Maintenant, j'suis enti&#232;rement d'accord avec toi, l'iPod touch, jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent, n'est pas fait pour ce genre d'utilisation, puisque cette manipulation fait sauter la garantie.


----------



## superseb (10 Novembre 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> Salut,
> Tu peux maintenant inscrire dans iCal des nouveaux rendez-vous. Il également possible de télécharger des applications pour lire les docs Word,... des jeux; installer Mail,......
> Mais évidemment en le débloquant (Cf explications dans le lien que j'ai donné plus haut).
> 
> Maintenant, j'suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, l'iPod touch, jusqu'à présent, n'est pas fait pour ce genre d'utilisation, puisque cette manipulation fait sauter la garantie.



sauf que quand tu veux noter un RDV c'est jamais chez soi !


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Novembre 2007)

Je parlais de la version de iCal intégré à l'iPod Touch évidemment.


----------



## ederntal (11 Novembre 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> Je parlais de la version de iCal intégré à l'iPod Touch évidemment.



Oui et depuis le dernier firmware, plus besoin d'aucun déblocage pour insérer des RDV dans l'ipod touch


----------



## babeuf (23 Janvier 2008)

Je relance donc ce poste après cette dernière remarque puisqu'en effet, on peut maintenant entrer des RDV dans le Touch, de nouvelles adresses (c'était possible avant ?)...

Je possède depuis peu un Palm Z22 (pour les adresses et le calendrier). Je l'ai donc synchronisé avec mon Imac et iCal/Adresses. 

J'avais dans l'idée de m'offrir bientôt un ipod nano, mais tel portable + palm, ça fait déjà deux trucs dans les poches, ça suffit alors trois !
Je sais ce que certains voudront répondre : iPhone !
Non ! trop cher pour moi, à l'achat et à l'abonnement Je ne téléphone pas souvent et mon petit abonnement à 19 me convient parfaitement.

Je n'ai jamais pu essayer un touch. Je n'ai aucun doute sur les fonctions iPod, mais est-ce que les fonctions PDA sont correctes ? Je ne demande pas la perfection, mais pas moins pratique que mon petit Palm.
En outre, je pense que la synchronisation avec mon mac sera plus facile. Avec le Palm, la synchro bluetooth ne fonctionne pas (malgré tous mes efforts).

Je sais que vos avis seront subjectifs, mais je remercie à l'avance les utilisateurs de touch de me donner leur avis ça m'aidera.


----------



## DrFatalis (23 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de recevoir il y a quelque jours un ipt, et  je crois qu'il faut bien faire deux cas de figure:
- avec une connexion wifi, la question n'est pas "qu'est ce que l'on peut faire avec un ipt?" mais "qu'est ce qu'il ne peut pas faire ?". L'ipt, c'est toute la puissance d'internet dans le creux de ta main. L'utilisation est insensément géniale de simplicité et de praticité. 

- sans connexion wifi, tu as un ipod video tout simple, avec une interface inégalable. En plus, tu peut facilement taper quelques notes et faire tes calendriers. la synchro avec ton mac est évidente.

 Mais tu ne peut pas:
- gribouiller un petit dessin comme sur le palm
- noter rapidement un truc de ta moche écriture
- prendre une photo, même d'un intérêt esthétique limité
toutes choses que je faisais avec mon regretté palm zire 72.

Pour mon usage perso, l'ipod touch remplace parfaitement un pda (j'ai mon téléphone pour les photos, et je tape les rdv, le clavier virtuel est excellent mais au début on a tendance à ne pas taper assez près des bords de l'écran...). Toutefois, il ne prend sa véritable (et fantastique) dimension que si un accès web est présent.

Je crois que les fonctions pda vont aller en s'améliorant lorsque des applis diverses et variées vont sortir, une fois qu'apple aura fourni les outils nécessaires (un lecteur pdf type acrobat, par exemple...)


----------



## pim (27 Janvier 2008)

Encore une fois, un excellent point de vue de DrFatalis 

J'ai tendance à penser moi-même que pour les allergiques au téléphone portable, iPod touch est une bonne alternative. Pas d'abonnement ultra-onéreux en particulier. Et grâce à sa récente mise à jour, l'iPod touch permet de rester connecté (Safari + Mail), de nombreux bistrots proposant maintenant un accès Wifi 

Juste une question, est-il possible d'éditer une feuille de calcul genre Excel, ou faut-il en passer obligatoirement par un Jailbreak ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

Via Google Docs ça doit marcher.
Pour l'usage PDA je crois que maintenant on peut le dire que oui l'iPod Touch peut être utiliser en PDA mais il faudra débourser 18 .


----------



## babeuf (27 Janvier 2008)

Je crois qu'en effet, je suis convaincu plus je vous lis et plus je vois de démos de l'IPT, plus c'est tentant d'y passer.

Pour les 18, je suppose que tu fais référence à la mise à jour logicielle intégrée si j'achète un IPT neuf ?

Merci à tous pour vos avis avisés !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2008)

babeuf a dit:


> intégrée si j'achète un IPT neuf ?



Oui: les touch fabriqués après la dernière Keynote, intègrent la mise à jour logicielle. Mais il reste évidemment des stocks d'avant la Keynote chez les revendeurs...


----------



## NoNo_01 (30 Janvier 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Via Google Docs ça doit marcher.
> Pour l'usage PDA je crois que maintenant on peut le dire que oui l'iPod Touch peut être utiliser en PDA mais il faudra débourser 18 &#8364;.



Apparemment, je ne peux pas editer de xls via google doc... 

Edit: Aide de google:
[SIZE=-0]* Mobile: What can I do with Google Docs on my mobile browser? *[/SIZE]


 Print​    Using many mobile browsers, you can view both your documents and spreadsheets; editing isn't possible at this time.

Note that at this point, presentations are only accessible from the iPhone.


----------



## Ax6 (26 Mars 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui: les touch fabriqués après la dernière Keynote, intègrent la mise à jour logicielle. Mais il reste évidemment des stocks d'avant la Keynote chez les revendeurs...



Du coup, ma question après avoir lu avec intérêt l'ensemble des posts de ce topic :

Comment voir si on a la dernière version de l'iPod Touch
Car en fait, je soupçonne ma copine de m'avoir acheté pour mon anniversaire dans 1 semaine et demi ce petit pod... (j'l'ai tellement bassiné avec l'iPod Touch depuis que je connais son existence). Donc je ne sais pas encore si il y a le dernier firmware... 

Pour ma défense, j'ai toujours regardé du côté de l'iPhone en me disant que l'iPod Touch était un iPhone sans la fonction téléphone (et je viens de me rendre compte de mon erreur :s)

Mais si tout se passe bien, vu que je veux pas jailbreaké quoi que ce soit, j'aimerai que l'iPod soit aussi fonctionnel qu'un pda (même basique)


----------

